# The Ideal GSD Silhouette...



## Good_Karma

I was hoping experienced (or anyone!) people could help me choose which GSD silhouette best typifies the breed, without muddying the waters with particular lines. What I am looking for is my next tattoo, and I want it to be easily recognizable to the non-GSD person. But I don't want to select a form that is too extreme one way or the other. And I am not sure if I would prefer a stacked position or other, so any advice on what might look best as a tattoo would be appreciated. I plan on having it on my upper arm/shoulder.














































And if anyone has a better silhouette than the ones I found, please share!! So far I am kind of leaning toward one of the ones in the second to last picture, that first one where the dog is standing upright and at attention.

Thanks in advance for any guidance! I just don't want to get inked with a less than ideal representation of the breed.


----------



## Jazmeena

I like this one!


----------



## selzer

The first one is ok, except for the rounded butt that is way over the back. I like the second one down, but not the front shoulder or tail. I like the third one down except for the ears, and GSD ears are important. 

The first multi- maybe the one in the middle of the bottom row...

The second malti- I like the heads, I mean, they look like GSD heads, but maybe you want the whole bod? 

I think I like best the one on the bottom of the second multi page, right next to the guy doing schutzhund with the dog.


----------



## PaddyD

selzer said:


> I think I like best the one on the bottom of the second multi page, right next to the guy doing schutzhund with the dog.


Ditto


----------



## FG167

Lies' foot  I like the gaiting silhouette


----------



## Good_Karma

selzer said:


> The first one is ok, except for the rounded butt that is way over the back. I like the second one down, but not the front shoulder or tail. I like the third one down except for the ears, and GSD ears are important.
> 
> The first multi- maybe the one in the middle of the bottom row...
> 
> The second malti- I like the heads, I mean, they look like GSD heads, but maybe you want the whole bod?
> 
> I think I like best the one on the bottom of the second multi page, right next to the guy doing schutzhund with the dog.


Thanks for pointing out the flaws, I knew that people would see things I don't see!!

And yes, I want the whole body, not just the head.


----------



## carmspack

last page , upper left - dog running , upper right profile of head


----------



## N Smith

None, IMO

Try this one:


----------



## N Smith

Or this one if you are looking for movement:


----------



## carmspack

yeah, I like the one N Smith just gave, first one , dog standing


----------



## Good_Karma

Do you think that the favorites so far are obviously GSDs and not wolves to the untrained eye? 

Thank you N. Smith, those are great!

Falon, I could never get a tattoo that I know someone else already has! But I wonder how Lies' tat would look like filled in...


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Leah, I LOVE your avatar! That is the cutest GSD puppy picture I have ever seen. Totally captures their enthusiasm and goofiness. I would like that as a screensaver!!

(I've been meaning to tell you that!)

FWIW, I like the first silouette...but I think it's because it looks like my GSD...so not breed standard.


----------



## Good_Karma

Ah, thanks! That's my Rosa as a puppy, when she was still with her foster mom who took the photo. It's one of my most favorites!!


----------



## onyx'girl

I love this one by Top Dog Design. If I get a tat it will be similar to this:








N Smiths running shot is very cool.


----------



## FG167

Good_Karma said:


> Falon, I could never get a tattoo that I know someone else already has! But I wonder how Lies' tat would look like filled in...


Oh, I agree. I was just mentioning that gaiting was another option for stance.  I am pretty sure she got hers from the GSD standard? Maybe? Hers is special anyway because it has a colic on the butt that is like Nikons


----------



## PaddyD

I like this one.


----------



## juliejujubean

I like the one sitting in the middle.. when i think of my gsd, tongue is out so this says gsd to me


----------



## Good_Karma

Thanks for the opinions! It has definitely helped me to narrow it down.


----------



## technodog

Hey Leah!
I actually like the last one from the first multi. Good luck on the tat either way!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Leah, I'll bring Yoko to the shop and have them draw her. Since I want to get her head on my back, they can get that drawn too. LOL


----------



## Catu

I made this one for a T-Shirt


----------



## horsegirl

FG167 said:


> Lies' foot  I like the gaiting silhouette


my favorite!! I am getting the same tattoo... great minds think alike


----------



## PaddyD

Ears are too short.


----------



## onyx'girl

It reminds me of a panther...I'd go less on the tail fluff, and prick the ears more, or maybe just the ears.


----------

